# Availability-kel tec PMR-30 22 Mag pistol ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...................Gun broker has several 30's up for sale , ~~ $450-500 or so ! Kel Tec website lists retail at $415 , but even cheaper than dirt doesn't show any 30's on their webite ! So , I would have assumed Kel tec would have ramped up production by now , but they are still not available for general consumption , it seems . Anyone purchased one , Yet ? , fordy


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Try cdnnsports.com they had them on sale last month.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

They redesigned the barrel recently, left off the fluting and changed the twist is what I think I remember. They said they are now once again churning out 500 per week or month. Whatever it is, I've had three on backorder since last fall. When I ordered, retail was $350. Nice to see my patience paid off in costing me more money.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

zant said:


> Try cdnnsports.com they had them on sale last month.


.............I called them yesterday , they have a 3 month waiting list and Aren't taking anymore names ! They don't even have a storefront , no rent , no lectric so they're strictly mailorder.........the sales person said they get 4 to 6 pistols a month and they could sell 10 times that many ! Their price was like.....$291.50 , much lower than any gunbroker auction prices I've seen . But , GB sellers start off at maybe $200 but the bidding always goes above $450 or so . , fordy:shrug:


----------

